# Doing Halloween Party for the MCTC deaf



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookyone and I are doing.... Helping with the Deaf committe to do Halloween Party to raise money for the deaf scholarship at our MCTC... I do not know how we got suckered into helping. LOL. We have a few ideas to do or use. So far that i know there isnt a theme planned. We will be using sence setter, black trash bags, prob-ly wall cut-out things, and balloons. We can bring our own decorations to use but keep in mind that we are kinda worried about some dumb kid(s) stealing it. 

What I know we will be doing... 

Door Prize..... $1.00 per tickets, drawing on couple of Horror DVD with maybe a bag of halloween theme candy.

We will be having a corner set up with someone to man the computer, printer and camera to take pictures or group pictures and charge them $2.00-3.00. Yes there will be background decoration done. No sure as what.

We might be doing a cake walk with Halloween theme cupcakes and cakes.

Now, there is a talk of doing a Haunted Maze... I know bubble wrap and black trash bags... but there I would like some more ideas, tips, suggestions.. something. The details are not fully worked out and we have until Oct. 29th. 

I have games in mind planned, but still working on it. i am trying to figure out how to do this to DEAF PEOPLE. (Yeah, I know I am deaf with cohlear implant)
So, I know Monster's War and Mummy Wrap is DEFF.
I do not know on food ideas yet either...
What do you guys think? Spookyone and I believe this to be a bigger event then the usually Halloween gathering, we have been doing for the last 6-7 years and we are willing to take on this challgne and learn from it. So any thoughts, tips, suggestions, ideas.... SOMETHING let me know and see what I can do. 
WISH US LUCK!!!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

For food... keep it easy and cheap.

How about appetizers, desserts, and drinks. To spookify it, use food coloring, cut items into halloween shapes, or use halloween themed food labels. 

Good Luck. 

But you and spookyone have great ideas and are both very talented. So I don't think you will need it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What ages?

You could do a mad lab with spooky things to feel. Cold spaghetti brains, peeled grapes for eyeballs, etc. 

What about the dry bobbing for apples that someone posted here. It is basically apples or doughnuts hanging from the ceiling on stings.

Will this be in booth form with various activity stations? 

You could scatter hay or straw on the ground and mix in some candy for them to scamble and find. You might give out small treat bags for them to fill so someone didn't take it all.

Cake walks are always fun. You could have someone dressed up in costume to dance while the music is playing and then FREEZE when they are to stop. That would help with hearing impaired.

We used to do a booth where they tossed toiled paper rolls into an old toilet. The one to get it inside won a prize. Buy cheap TP for this.

Do a Monster Mash (dance) contest or a Thriller dance. You could use the songs, but emphasize the moves more. The music would be secondary and not necessary.

Make scary or silly masks out of paper plates, stretch bands to attach and various things to glue on them. (glitter, felt, paper, eyelashes, etc.) You would also need to have markers.

One of my favorites at things like this is the decorating rocks. You would need some good size rocks and some eyes, small yarn noses, pipe cleaners, lashes, hair, etc. Let them decorated a pet rock.

Make bowling pins out of 2 liter drink bottles filled partially with sand. Use a ball to roll and bowl. Paint the bottles in Halloween colors.

Let us know and we can probably come up with more ideas.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Printersdevil you have some really good ideas there!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

printer devil... from my understand while its college kids but they have family of thier own that they will bring to the party. We are suppose to get three rooms. One for the maze...
one for bit like an baby-sitting area with some small craft to do and the large one is for food, mingleing, games area.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

REMEMBER THEY ARE DEAF hahahah SO even I am not even sure about MONSTER FREEZE, but i plan to ask anway. hahah


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

You might want to ask around the community to businesses you frequent if they would be willing to donate things for raffles etc. My BF has a son who is deaf and autistic so I will ask her about games.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What about Halloween Bingo. You could use large cards for the letters. It could be done with Halloween related items to reflect the letters. 

B--bat and the number
I--Igor and the number
N--
G
O

The idea about gathering prizes from merchants is great. Kids this age would love them. I work with college age kids and this would be a great hit. (especially food coupons or discounts)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

COnsidering the ages, I would definitely go with some games. The old pass the orange or small pumpkin would be great. Kids alway love this. Set up two teams of equal number of people and have them each pass a small pumpkin from under their neck to the person behind them. No hands are allowed. It gets really, really funny. 

Also, someone on here described a Halloween Twister type game. I can't remember how they made the "board" but it sounded like a lot of fun. Again, with this age group, it would be a riot. Again large picture cards could be made into the realm of the game. They could be held up as instruction. It makes everyone pay closer attention.


----------



## creepy jane (Sep 27, 2010)

ooh, reminds me of pass-the-parcel where every time the music stops* that individual tears a wrapping layer off a package to reveal a small party favor. The very core has a nicer prize.

*LOUD music that deaf can feel? I went to a deaf dance once where everyone had to sign, it was so, ahem, deafening. Alternatively, strobe lights that stop?


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Halloween twister.....I think regular twister has 4 different colors of circles....red, green, yellow and blue....you could make your halloween twister with pumpkins (orange), witch hats (purple), ghosts (light blue or green), and bats (black).

How about "magical chairs"? instead of musical chairs, the lights could flicker off and on, when the "magic" stops and everyone graps a chair....or maybe a pumpkin to sit on!


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Pin the hat on the witch....you could make a felt witch face and put velcro on the back of the witch hat(s).....or pin the tail on the black cat, or pin the ghost on the haunted house, pin the smile on the jack o lantern....etc.


Of course, there's always Halloween Bingo! Like someone else suggested for Twister, you could make large cards to hold up with the bingo pictures on them.

Find the Ghost......with glow in the dark paint.....Hide a ghost on a wall or on a poster hanging somewhere.....kids could take turns hunting for the ghosts with a small black light....not necessarily a game, just something for kids to do.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

What about having a special photo-op area set up in a corner, like a pumpkin patch with a fake or live scarecrow and bale of hay, some pumpkins, etc. where kids could have their pictures taken?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

creepy jane said:


> ooh, reminds me of pass-the-parcel where every time the music stops* that individual tears a wrapping layer off a package to reveal a small party favor. The very core has a nicer prize.
> 
> *LOUD music that deaf can feel? I went to a deaf dance once where everyone had to sign, it was so, ahem, deafening. Alternatively, strobe lights that stop?


 
 THE STROBE LIGHT IS A VERY GOOD IDEA..... I HAVE NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT THAT. I WILL HAVE TO ASK ABOUT THAT FOR MEDICALLY REASON.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

lilwitch said:


> what about having a special photo-op area set up in a corner, like a pumpkin patch with a fake or live scarecrow and bale of hay, some pumpkins, etc. Where kids could have their pictures taken?


 
got that one planned. Even have printer and a computer to set up and will charge 2 or 3 dollars a pictures. Not sure on the background yet. :d


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

madammorrible said:


> you might want to ask around the community to businesses you frequent if they would be willing to donate things for raffles etc. My bf has a son who is deaf and autistic so i will ask her about games.


that is a good one. We could use all the help we need.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Bumping this thread. What else do you people have?


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh....I see you already mentioned the photo-op area, not sure how I missed that, sorry about that. Is the party for kids only? Or for all ages? Somehow I was thinking it was for little kids only.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Its for all ages. I know this sound dumb with myself being "deaf" I never threw a party for the hearing challegned before. I usually hang out with the hearing people and I can talk and read lips very well (thanks cochlear implant). Spookyone and I picked up at big lots for $6.00 two scary movie to use for a door prize that I will be charging a dollar a ticket. We also have a T-shirt as well to use in the door prize. I brought costumes juding ribbons and will need to buy toilet papers for the Mummy Warp Game. GADS NOTHING IS READY TO GO!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Nowhining, if you don't me asking but do you find the deaf community discriminates against you because of your CIs? Out here, it is looked upon very badly by the DC. Just curious.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OOOH yeah... I am never deaf enough for them. Really I do not care about that. I pretty much live in between two worlds really.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump it up.


----------

